# IR repeaters and emiiters for media room



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

What devices are these?

You can check out logitech harmony remotes. You can switch 8 inputs and you can use your cell phone as a remote if you wish.... but I wonder if you're going about this the right way?

Have you thought about a central hard drive storage system (NAS or similar) with a media player at each tv's location? That's pretty much the norm anyway. This way each tv can remain independent and one person can watch one thing while someone else is watching something different.

I have 6 tv's in the house and each tv is connected to a media player. The media player is connected to your home network (wired or wireless) and your home network is connected to your storage which contains all your movies, music, photos... etc. The media player is also connected to the internet (through your home network) so you can also watch netflix, youtube, vimeo... etc.

If you do it this way then each tv is completely independent from the next so you don't end up being forced to watch the same thing on each tv at a time. A media player will run you $80 to $300 per tv depending on which one you buy.


----------

